# Buying Piranhas



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I am wanting to buy some more piranhas and my local pet store gets them in about once a month and I am wanting them soon.. so there like a national store that is out there that sell piranhas.. I have a petsmart and a petco and neither of them do.. we have a pet store called Uncle Bills pet center and they sell them but again only once a month.. any help or ideas much appreciated


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You could order from one of are sponsors. Aqua Scape AE aquatics Shark Aquarium


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

is there a link for that anywhere? how safe is the shipping for the fish??


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you go to the forums page they are all located on the right just click on them. Shipping is completely safe and they all have live arrival guarantee.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

P-Fury sponsors are trusted for quality and safety of the fish. AE Aquatics gives wholesale prices for members, and AquaScape has $35 flatrate shipping for members. Both have a great selection. But I must give props to AquaScape for their customer service. Nicole will get you setup and ready to go. Good luck with your order.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

I live in Jersey so I called all 3 about picking up a rrs, and nicole from aquascape was super helpful in answering all the questions I had.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Tampa2Josh said:


> I live in Jersey so I called all 3 about picking up a rrs, and nicole from aquascape was super helpful in answering all the questions I had.


as is alex...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I live in Jersey so I called all 3 about picking up a rrs, and nicole from aquascape was super helpful in answering all the questions I had.


as is alex...
[/quote]
As is bob....


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Guess I shouldn't have singled out just one person haha. All 3 vendors were extremely informative and answered all the questions I had. Regardless I'm shopping solely on personality and aggression since I have the luxury of driving up and checking out all 3 of them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Any idea on species or are you open to anything?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I got 3 red bellys.. They are doing well in my tank but the piranha I had first seems to be very afraid of the new ones.. he does nothing but hide in a boat I have in there.. is this something that he will always do or will he get use to them eventually? also is there anyway to tell if my piranhas are boys or girls??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

davery08 said:


> also is there anyway to tell if my piranhas are boys or girls??


Not until they breed or someone qualified cuts them open to check... at least that's what's documented scientifically to date...
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/pira_sex.html

Only 1 species you can tell, that's Pygopristis denticulata. (from article above).


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

davery08 said:


> I got 3 red bellys.. They are doing well in my tank but the piranha I had first seems to be very afraid of the new ones.. he does nothing but hide in a boat I have in there.. is this something that he will always do or will he get use to them eventually? also is there anyway to tell if my piranhas are


Id call em females and males, idk just being proper here


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I got 3 red bellys.. They are doing well in my tank but the piranha I had first seems to be very afraid of the new ones.. he does nothing but hide in a boat I have in there.. is this something that he will always do or will he get use to them eventually? also is there anyway to tell if my piranhas are


Id call em females and males, idk just being proper here
[/quote]
...huh?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PhantastickFish said:


> I got 3 red bellys.. They are doing well in my tank but the piranha I had first seems to be very afraid of the new ones.. he does nothing but hide in a boat I have in there.. is this something that he will always do or will he get use to them eventually? also is there anyway to tell if my piranhas are


Id call em females and males, idk just being proper here
[/quote]
...huh?
[/quote]

He means calling them male/female is alot more scientific then boys/girls. Eitherway there is no real way to tell for sure short of breeding them. Some have theories but there are no distinct diferences so even if a theory has some validity it still wouldn't be guaranteed. If you wanted to know for breeding purposes your best to stert with a group of at least 4-5. 3 can work though there is still a chance you have all males or females


----------

